
History of a Startup: The Autodesk File - brudgers
http://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autofile.html
======
brudgers
_"Because Autodesk started out as a very decentralised organisation and has
remained one to some extent, and also because of the prolix proclivities of
its founders, who would rather write a book than talk on a telephone for ten
minutes, the genesis, evolution, and history of Autodesk has generated a large
volume of paper."_ [from the Introduction]

